# Livestock Guardian DONKEY? - (Pic)



## Sumi (Oct 8, 2014)

Saw this pic by Bonebrothers Outdoors on FB today...


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow! Good guardian!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 8, 2014)

Makes everyone want a donkey doesn't it? Only know that that could be your beloved pet as well. Some donkeys don't care about the difference and just hate ALL varmits. I had a couple donkeys in with cattle I used to have and those donks went after EVERYTHING, including stomping all the chickens to death. Just know what you're getting before you get it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2014)

I am afraid of donkeys, so no temptation here. LOL

I will stick with my dogs. They are cuddly, loving, protective, do their job and best of all I can go out in the field and roll around with my big hairy beasts! I never worry about the children going in with them either. 

..and then there are those eyes.... now who can resist pyr eyes!


----------



## Sumi (Oct 8, 2014)

I heard donkeys will attack and kill dogs that visit the pasture, so I'll think twice before getting one, but if you raise them as livestock guardians with the animals they are to protect? Would that work? Just curious. I've grown up around Bullterriers and decided I need at least two when I buy my little farm


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 8, 2014)

That's one bad ass (pun intended )


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 8, 2014)

no baymule, not everyone.  I'm not wanting one either.  i knew a lady who had two as guardians and they got to where they wouldn't even let her in the pasture.  like SBC I'm afraid of the darn things.  give me a good dog thank you.  but on the other level they do a good job, had a brother in law who hunted mountain lions and two of his hunting mules actually killed a mountain lion.  they are big powerful determined animals.
    and OFA


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 28, 2014)

No worry here either. I haven't liked asses ( 4 or 2 legged ) since I was little.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 28, 2014)

goats&moregoats said:


> No worry here either. I haven't liked asses ( 4 or 2 legged ) since I was little.


  and the world seems full of 'em! did I say that?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## goatgurl (Oct 28, 2014)

@Southern by choice yes, yes you did say that...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol!

I had a mini donkey who did that to my PGCH Pygmy doe.  He left home the next day!


----------

